# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Concurso de fotografia

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Bom dia a todos

Concurso de fotografia

Não sei se já repararam, mas este mês ainda não abriu o concurso de fotografia :EEK!:  o que me levou a questionar o Julio sobre a razão de tal. Muito amávelmente e no meio da grande azafama relativa à organização do magnifico evento em que tive o previlégio de estar presente, o Julio respondeu-me que estava com cada vez mais dificuldade em arranjar prémios para atribuir ao vencedor. Bem a vida está dificil para todos e é compreensível, pelo menos para mim, que cada vez seja mais complicado arranjar prémios materiais. Eu poderia comprar um coral ou outra coisa e oferecer mas isso esgota-se porque mais tarde ou mais cedo pode não haver quem dê algo para prémio. Para mim o maior prémio é o concurso em si, um prémio que o RF nos oferece :SbBravo: , pois pemite-nos expressarmo-nos, por muito fracos em fotografia que sejamos, e ajuda a evoluir, até aprendemos e acabamos a tirar melhores fotografias e dá "vida" na forma de imagens e videos ao RF. Fotografia é cultura e é tão divertido. Não sou grande fotografo e também não disponho de equipamento superlativo, mas gosto de tirar fotografias e participar no concurso, que é uma forma de comunicar. Gostaria de que concurso não desaparecesse só porque não existe um prémio material para oferecer.
Sei que para estimular a partcipação de pessoas menos habeis/conhecedoras a tirar fotografias, foi pedido a certos elementos que não participassem. Compreensível mas talvez pudessemos criar tipo três níveis de participação, sendo que o primeiro ficaria reservado apenas aos melhores, etc... e isso devidamente moderado/coordenado pela equipa RF. Obviamente que todos se esforcariam para ascender de nivel e os que estiverem no primeiro nivel, esforçam-se por lá se manterem. A definição do nível a que cada membro pode concorrer, será definida pela equipa do RF em função do desempenho fotográfico apresentado e a apartir daí concorre no respectivo nível e se reunir condições pois sobe de nível, etc... Enfim isto é apenas uma ideia e seguramente outras existirão melhores, mais viáveis. Seja como for só não queria que o concurso desaparecesse por falta de um premio material :Admirado: . Pela minha parte não necessito de prémio material. O concurso e poder nele participar é o meu prémio!
Lanço o apelo a todos para que se manifestem. 

 Bem e para usar uma frase do "Pirata das Caraíbas" -  "What say You" (=Que dizem?)

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

A minha modesta opinião, é que o concurso deveria continuar, independentemente de haver ou não qualquer prémio.
O facto de aparecer como foto vencedora, deverá já por si só, constituir um prémio, principalmente para os fotógrafos amadores.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Quando não houver prémio terei todo o prazer em participar e votar!
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

olha ai está uma grande ideia :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
acho que as coisas funcionam melhor quando é por amor a camisola

e sem duvida para mim o melhor premio é o reconhecimento do merito :JmdALEnvers:  

mais que qualquer premio material :SbRiche:

----------


## Micael Alves

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
muito bem

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Apoiado

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

- Sempre que houver dificuldade em arranjar patrocínio para oferecer um prémio eu predesponho-me a oferecer uma equipa de limpeza completa sempre que isso suceder, isto se a admnistração concordar, claro...

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Não é necessário dizer mais nada...
A partir do momento que foi atribuído um prémio só houveram problemas, por esse motivo e mais algum, acho que o melhor é mesmo não existir premio.
O prazer de ser a melhor foto do mês só por si chega muito bem... pelo menos para mim

----------


## João Pedro Pereira

.... :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  .... gostava mesmo de poder votar  :yb663:  .... prémio... ser reconhecido ou fazer aqui algo de especial e o facto de podermos participar, evoluir, ganhar conhecimentos...  :SbOk2:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Para quem usa photoshop como fazer a foto preto/branco ?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Para quem usa photoshop como fazer a foto preto/branco ?


 :Olá: Boa noite Roberto
No menu de tratamento de imagem, eu usei GREY SCALE e converti assim a fotografia a cores que já tinha preparado para o concurso. Como é uma fotografia que já jogava com a luz e a sombra penso que resultou bem para o preto e branco, digo eu que não entendo muito de fotografia :Coradoeolhos: .

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Boa noite Roberto
> No menu de tratamento de imagem, eu usei GREY SCALE e converti assim a fotografia a cores que já tinha preparado para o concurso. Como é uma fotografia que já jogava com a luz e a sombra penso que resultou bem para o preto e branco, digo eu que não entendo muito de fotografia.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Ah excelente Pedro, obrigado pela ajuda  :yb677:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Já agora, depois, usar o menu IMAGEM - AJUSTAR - NÍVEIS para que a foto possa ter a sua zona mais escura próxima do preto e a mais clara do branco, tornando a foto menos pardacenta.

----------


## Filipe Simões

ladies and gentleman, the show must go on! 

Muito em breve sera retomado o concurso de fotografia, pelo que podem ir treinando desde ja. 

As regras estarao disponiveis brevemente!

----------

